# Is this a MT subforum?



## Flea (Aug 31, 2009)

I came across this site tonight and found the whole Women's forum on there ...  http://www.defend.net/deluxeforums/   Their "forum" seems to be mostly automated because I didn't see any responses to the threads other than a link back to MT.  

Is this a function of MT or are we being plagiarized?  I am something of a technophobe, so please forgive me if my question is out of place.  But it was a very jarring feeling to find myself pouring my heart out on a forum I never knew existed.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 1, 2009)

Flea said:


> I came across this site tonight and found the whole Women's forum on there ... http://www.defend.net/deluxeforums/ Their "forum" seems to be mostly automated because I didn't see any responses to the threads other than a link back to MT.
> 
> Is this a function of MT or are we being plagiarized? I am something of a technophobe, so please forgive me if my question is out of place. But it was a very jarring feeling to find myself pouring my heart out on a forum I never knew existed.


 
You will have to get an official rulling from Bob, but my understanding is that he entered into an agreement with a couple of sites to have bots pull the occasional thread over as a topic starter. 

The other sites I know he owns or works for/with are KenpoTalk and FMATalk. 

The other sites he does not own or administer will have to come from him.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 1, 2009)

We have a content sharing agreement with Defend.  They're cool.


----------



## Flea (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for letting me know.  All the same, I may be a little more guarded in posting in that forum now.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 1, 2009)

There's the LLR which is women only, and private that isn't shared elsewhere.


----------

